# I will start soon!



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the teaser here, no pics yet. I have really enjoyed seeing the various construction projects here. So far I've built two simple 4x8 lofts, each has about 15 birds in it. I am a big guy, it gets a little crowded in it even for me, let alone for the birds. 

This summer I built a new chicken coop, it is sided with 5/4 rough sawn cypress, really a nice classic look. Originally it was to be board and batten but we decided leaving it plain ole board allowed some airflow in the heat of summer. I have enough lumber to side nearly complete the project I have in mind.

I aim to build a 16x6 loft, upgrading to a pro made sputnik, not sure how I will divide things up inside. I like the idea of a couple sliding doors to divide things into sections. I've bought the lumber for the flooring and am going to start now. I'll keep this raised on block so I can move it around the yard should I decide. I'll post as I go along.

I am not a building professional....


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It sounds like you have thought it out well. We are in the middle of our first loft 6X8 and before the walls are even uo I wish I had gown 8 X 10. i think that extra 2 ft from 6 deep to 8 deep will make a big diffrance you might consider going 8 x 16 there is less plywood scrap and you will like the extra deepth.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Well I need to line it up better...if I feel up to it I will start some framing in the am.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Keep up the good work, it will be done in no time...


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Once you build this one. You will want another one. If your not in a rush think it over 3 times.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

My current thought is to just divide it in two. Each will have an aviary and use a common sputnik. This is what I did today, might have done more but wanted to think about it longer before I go further.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

They take time i started mine in May and its not done yet.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I got some more work done today, had some great help. I went and picked up a food order and went to visit another flyer after that. I got to see his loft for the first time, he offered to come help swing a hammer. He was of great help, it is him in the picture. I will try and post links to his website and videos he has done that are on another site. 

http://www.grahambyrum.com/Byrum_Loft/Home.html

http://www.pigeonvitality.com/video-3.html


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good, that is some nice lumber 

Good luck


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> Looking good, that is some nice lumber
> 
> Good luck


I agree. Don't think I've seen many lofts or sheds made of 8 inch boards (seems most are made with plywood).

Lookin good.

FWIW, my next loft will definitely have some sort of trap door so I can sweep the poop right out the loft without having to use a dust pan or brushing it through the wire mesh flooring (it seems to always gets hung up)


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

wow nice looking so far keep us posted good job on the lumber


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow looks great!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you are doing a great job. It looks really nice and will last forever except the saggy roof you will have for putting the 2x4 on the flat side. I'm sure it will bow bad if you get any weight on it like snow. Aways put your roof rafters on the edge. If you were doing a shorter span you may be OK. There is a easy fix now that you got it done just put a 2x4 on the edge under and against each rafter on the inside. That will make it very strong. I'm just bringing this up because i can see thats going to be a supper nice loft when your done and last forever and it would be a shame if the roof was sagging 6 months from now. I don't like criticizing peoples work but i think this it important enough to do so. Gary


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good so far, keep us updated please and i think the birds will love all that space.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the sputnik you have..did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Its getting there and looking good too


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think you are doing a great job. It looks really nice and will last forever except the saggy roof you will have for putting the 2x4 on the flat side. I'm sure it will bow bad if you get any weight on it like snow. Aways put your roof rafters on the edge. If you were doing a shorter span you may be OK. There is a easy fix now that you got it done just put a 2x4 on the edge under and against each rafter on the inside. That will make it very strong. I'm just bringing this up because i can see thats going to be a supper nice loft when your done and last forever and it would be a shame if the roof was sagging 6 months from now. I don't like criticizing peoples work but i think this it important enough to do so. Gary


I agree.
Fix the roof rafters. Shouldn't take too much time.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

What works pretty good is to notch out the 2x4s so they fit well to your walls. This will leave the 1" for air flow. I do agree on edge will strengthen your roof. Are you going to stain or paint your loft. My house in Pagosa Springs was stained cedar. Nice looking. Keeps the look of the natural wood. It is easy to spray on also.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

This is cypress. I expect it is long lasting no rot kind of wood without treatment. I am not worried about sagging over my less than 6 foot span. I have used this method on a few 4 feet structures without problems. 

I have only the entrance wall to complete. I SUCK at doors. The screen door I bought on sale was incomplete and I ended up placing an add on Craigslist for help to frame and place an exterior door. A guy comes to help Sunday afternoon. I will install a nice lock as the costs for this pigeon coop is too much...plus my wife says I need to win a $10K race before I get to build another one.

I find the boxes another difficult part of this. If I could I would buy...maybe down the road. Lots of bad words said but all in all I have functional nest boxes. 

This picture shows nestboxes set up for possible widowhood. At the top of the pic you can see the metal track for my sliding divider door.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

For another style of nestbox the construction was a little easier as I was working on a smaller scale and fixed some of the stuff I screwed up on the first ones. Now I will work on a new feeder.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

What are the inside measurments of the box?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

The nest boxes in the most recent picture are about 24 inches wide, 12-13.5 inches in height, and 15 inches deep.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think you are doing a great job. It looks really nice and will last forever except the saggy roof you will have for putting the 2x4 on the flat side. I'm sure it will bow bad if you get any weight on it like snow. Aways put your roof rafters on the edge. If you were doing a shorter span you may be OK. There is a easy fix now that you got it done just put a 2x4 on the edge under and against each rafter on the inside. That will make it very strong. I'm just bringing this up because i can see thats going to be a supper nice loft when your done and last forever and it would be a shame if the roof was sagging 6 months from now. I don't like criticizing peoples work but i think this it important enough to do so. Gary



I think they are 2X2's

Hugh


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks great keep up the hard work !!!


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I am excited for Wednesday to close in the final wall. I got a pro to put a nice door and lock in today. Sorry I missed the sputnik question, it is a purchased one. I'd originally wanted the bottom of it level with the aviary bottoms, have a little overhang. THe way it is now it is just wedged in place, higher up so felines can't visit. I need to add a wedge or something to angle moisture out, not in.


----------

